# Taxis from the airport



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Am flying into Cairo tomorrow. I've never had to get a taxi from the airport before but need to get one tomorrow. Probably a stupid question but can you get the metered ones there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Am flying into Cairo tomorrow. I've never had to get a taxi from the airport before but need to get one tomorrow. Probably a stupid question but can you get the metered ones there?




There are private taxi services at the airport.... it's a fixed rate, he writes out your receipt before you get into the taxi or at least that is how it worked when I last used a taxi from the airport.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are private taxi services at the airport.... it's a fixed rate, he writes out your receipt before you get into the taxi or at least that is how it worked when I last used a taxi from the airport.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks. Am bringing my mother and aunt with me so this is where I see how difficult it is to fix a price when you are accompanied by 2 blond ladies!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

I am not actually surprised by this but many of the meters in the white taxis I used in Cairo had been "fixed". Can't figure out whether it's just better (cheaper) to get the black and white ones and just face the arguments at the end of the journey!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I am not actually surprised by this but many of the meters in the white taxis I used in Cairo had been "fixed". Can't figure out whether it's just better (cheaper) to get the black and white ones and just face the arguments at the end of the journey!




No they are not fixed but some unscrupulous drivers have something that interferes with the meter, you have to watch your meter all the time and make sure the driver knows you are watching it... and if you feel it is wrong shout for a policeman.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No they are not fixed but some unscrupulous drivers have something that interferes with the meter, you have to watch your meter all the time and make sure the driver knows you are watching it... and if you feel it is wrong shout for a policeman.
> 
> Maiden


Meant "fixed" as in the meter has been altered so that it goes up more quickly than the official rate. I didn't spot the drivers clicking anything en route. I guess I am back to my usual practice of just stopping the taxi and getting out if they try anything on!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Meant "fixed" as in the meter has been altered so that it goes up more quickly than the official rate. I didn't spot the drivers clicking anything en route. I guess I am back to my usual practice of just stopping the taxi and getting out if they try anything on!




You wont see the clicking, but if you watch the meter you will see what looks like radio interference.. and as soon as you see that tell him to stop and get out 

Maiden


----------

